# Two of my favorite Rex boys



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

These are two boys I got from another breeder--they're half brothers. I'm a bit disappointed in the older one (the one with more yellow on is midsection)--he's been with several does for about two months and no pregnancies yet. Higher hopes for the younger boy, he's fairly new and still waiting to show his stuff.

Both of them are incredibly sweet little things. The older boy will wait at the cage door the entire time I'm in the mouse room, hoping I'll get him out =) Sorry for the flash effects, there wasn't enough daylight for good lighting.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

They are both pretty boys. I really like their colouring. 
Fingers crossed you get some babies from them


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

lovely rex boys  Wishing I could get one from one of my litters... just been getting does


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

stunning rex boys, don't worry he will do the business when ready.


----------

